

WSJ:Professor Randy Pausch (A Final Farewell - Encore) - pbnaidu
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120951287174854465.html?mod=todays_us_nonsub_journalreports

======
petercooper
With the title of this I assumed Randy had died. In case anyone else jumps to
that conclusion before reading the piece, he hasn't (as of yet). It's a sad
story, but ultimately an inspiring one.

~~~
petercooper
There's a Diane Sawyer ABC Special from April here:

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=265263428002185148>

